# Remap Group Buy



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

*Remap Group Buy Post updated*

Ok'd by Whizzer 22/5/09

Post Updated after making a visit to Powertune!

Been in talks with Joe at Power tune really knowledgeable and genuinely nice guy, and i talked about a group buy on remaps for DW.

If we can get 10 people together then we can get a fantastic price of £250 per remap for Turbo Vehicle's and £220 for N/A Engines.

The car is first read via the OBD port and then dependant on your choice of map which can be power power/economy or economy the map is loaded onto your vehicle Joe will take you for a run to make sure you are happy with it.

Joe can map 3 cars at one time as he has several pieces of equipment so means no hanging around for us.

The date for this : 20th June 2009 10am

Venue: 17 Bellshill Road Bothwell G71 8BJ (Based at Bothwell car wash)

http://www.power-tune.net/index2.htm

*Please do NOT put your name down if you are not serious about this as we need 10 people and not drop outs!!*

If there is more than 10 people i can speak to Joe about fitting them in but it shouldnt be a problem.

if adding your name please fill in the other details makes things smoother on the day (make, model, engine size, fuel, current bhp and any mods) i will then PM you for payment a few days before the 20th june 2009.

If for any reason the car dealership should flash your ECU (which is very unlikely) Joe is willing to remap your vehicle for free, he will take a reading of your car first to identify any updates that has been done and then map the car again, Joe provides a backup service so its not a case of hand over your money and never see him again he's always at the end of the phone or an email.

1. Name: Grizzle (Graham)
Make: BMW
Model 525D
Engine size: 2.5
Fuel: Diesel
Current Bhp: 177
Mods: None

2.Name: 
Make:
Model:
Engine size: 
Fuel:
Current Bhp 
Mods:

3.Name: 
Make:
Model:
Engine size: 
Fuel: 
Current Bhp
Mods:

4.Name: 
Make:
Model:
Engine size: 
Fuel: 
Current Bhp
Mods:

5.Name: 
Make:
Model:
Engine size: 
Fuel:
Current Bhp 
Mods:

6.Name: 
Make:
Model:
Engine size: 
Fuel:
Current Bhp 
Mods:

7.Name: 
Make:
Model:
Engine size: 
Fuel:
Current Bhp 
Mods:

8.Name: 
Make:
Model:
Engine size: 
Fuel: 
Current Bhp
Mods:

9.Name: 
Make:
Model:
Engine size: 
Fuel:
Current Bhp 
Mods:

10.Name: 
Make:
Model:
Engine size: 
Fuel: 
Current Bhp
Mods:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

erm bit far........!


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Not for people in Scotland - where this topic has been posted....


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

peaulocke said:


> erm bit far........!


your annoying:tumbleweed:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

peaulocke said:


> erm bit far........!


Erm Scotland!!


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

Alright Grizzle, I could be interested in this for my 530d, want to check what company Joe gets his maps from first.


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

BTW your 525d is actually a 3.0 engine with more than 177bhp, cant remember what they have  Thats if its the E60 model in your avatar...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi Rory its Chippeduk and mines is the 177 and deffo a 2.5 mate.


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

What year is your car?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

2005 55 plate


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

No other takers?


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Following the success of the Remap Group buy I will be taking feeler PM's for a group buy for all of sydney devines back catalgoue + free back, sack and crack wax by some ex-French Legionnaire chaps.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

xpressvalet said:


> Following the success of the Remap Group buy I will be taking feeler PM's for a group buy for all of sydney devines back catalgoue + free back, sack and crack wax by some ex-French Legionnaire chaps.


count me in...... twice!!! :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

An they say Scots aint tight!!! pfff.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Hi Rory its Chippeduk and mines is the 177 and deffo a 2.5 mate.


Ive read nothing but bad reports on Chippeduk, you might be better with another company.

Simon at Emaps would come to scotland iif there were a few of us:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spoke to Simon and its a max of 6 people for £300! i dont think thats a good group buy do you??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

jerry318 said:


> Ive read nothing but bad reports on Chippeduk, you might be better with another company.


Also have you had a remap by them??

I've learned to take what other people say with a pinch of salt imo.

And most remap companys use a generic map which they all share.


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

I think I'm going to go with Angel tuning, they have had good reports and even come to you.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Also have you had a remap by them??
> 
> I've learned to take what other people say with a pinch of salt imo.
> 
> And most remap companys use a generic map which they all share.


Not had a remap but had Chips from Jayson in the past, remember a few large threads on a particular website where everything he said was found out to be complete lies

Let us know how you get on:thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

is there any proof of power upgrades, such as a rolling road print out?

also do you know if it is a "generic" map or a custom one?

what price is this normally without a group buy?


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

are they mapped on a rolling road? or is he using pre loaded maps?


----------

